# 2017 nec codebook



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah who can get me the 2019 NEC???


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

Code cycles are 3 years. 2017 + 3 = 2020


----------



## JakeDaSnake1737 (Sep 19, 2018)

What are the best tabs to get?

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

JakeDaSnake1737 said:


> What are the best tabs to get?
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


I don't know if they are the best but these are good. I bought these for others and they liked them.

https://www.mikeholt.com/productitem.php?id=1514


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JakeDaSnake1737 said:


> What are the best tabs to get?
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


Paper code books are silly. This is 2018, go digital. Use bookmarks for the articles you look at most (digital "tabs") and search for the rest.

Hell, for the price of a paperback NEC, you can simply spend twice as much on a Chromebook laptop and do a million other things with it too.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

The NEC's only mission is to fatten the pockets of manufacturers.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> The NEC's only mission is to fatten the pockets of manufacturers.


And the NFPA.

So why give them money?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> And the NFPA.
> 
> So why give them money?


I don't want to give them a penny. I ended up buying a damaged 2017 from B&N for $50, so that's better than paying full price at least.


----------



## JakeDaSnake1737 (Sep 19, 2018)

HackWork said:


> Paper code books are silly. This is 2018, go digital. Use bookmarks for the articles you look at most (digital "tabs") and search for the rest.
> 
> Hell, for the price of a paperback NEC, you can simply spend twice as much on a Chromebook laptop and do a million other things with it too.


I need the book for the test tho

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

JakeDaSnake1737 said:


> I need the book for the test tho
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


Are you sure they will let you bring in a book. In NC they provide the book for testing so that you wont have notes or anything else in the book.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Are you sure they will let you bring in a book. In NC they provide the book for testing so that you wont have notes or anything else in the book.


The same with my state. However I did buy a code book that one cycle while studying for the test. Since it’s timed you have to get used to flipping through the pages and finding things manually.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

I bought the handbook last time it's not that much more and it's a better book.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Are you sure they will let you bring in a book. In NC they provide the book for testing so that you wont have notes or anything else in the book.


I honestly think that is a stupid ased policy


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

In some cases they may not allow the handbook either. It’s what I buy these days but may not be allowed for testing purposes.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah they don’t allow you to bring in your own book. I hear they allow you to bring in post-it notes. The guys get set before the test starts and temporarily tab the book with post-it notes. 

I have no idea what they teach them at the cram courses. Probably to memorize what pages to put the tabs in, among other things. 

I have no idea how they do it now. I was eligible to take the test years before I ever took it. Had I taken it when first eligible there would not have been a low voltage/fire alarm part and I would have been able to bring in my own book. 

Sad now. Most of the guys I have taken the code updates with, took it for the last time last code cycle. Two close friends/coworkers didn’t even take it last time. Ones already retired.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

JakeDaSnake1737 said:


> I think I saw somewhere that there will be a new nec book this year? I am about to purchase mine, any advice?
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk



to answer your question …..

The 2020 code book should be hitting the street in late fall. Typically around October or November.
Keep in mind this will be the first print edition. Keep looking at the NFPA website for the Errata and put the changes in the book.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

In Maryland one can bring in their own code book. It can be tabbed, Have high lighter and underlining in it. You Can not have any handwritten notes in the book nor can you use the Handbook.

Heck when I took my test I had a Xerox copy of the index with and they let me keep it and use it. (Saved time from flipping back and forth).


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Up until the early 90’s, you were allowed to bring in your own codebook for the NJ test. I didn’t take a prep course, but those that did would buy the loose leaf version of the code book. The instructors also told them to buy blank pages. From interviewing their students on the way out of the exam, the teachers had all the questions to the test. So the next class had all the answers written on the blank pages. The rule was, when the proctor held your book upside down and flipped through the pages, anything that fell out wasn’t allowed in.

Pretty much if a guy answered the single family dwelling calculations, I know he cheated. There just isn’t enough time to do it. Back then it was worth the same as any other question. So just skip it. Those guys already had the answers. They just had to match it up with the question they got. 

Things have changed. Now I know a few guys that took the prep class and still couldn’t pass the first time. I think the pass rate for those that take the class went from 99% to around 50%. 

I do think they should let you bring your own book tabbed and highlighted.


----------

